# PMDC Issues Warning To CMH, FUMC, Wah & CPMC For Having Problems In Their Affiliated Hospitals



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*PMDC issues warning to CMH Medical & Dental College, Foundation University Medical College (FUMC), Wah Medical College, Central Park Medical College & Others because AFFILIATED HOSPITALS do not meet the PMDC criteria. *

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) has cautioned medical/ dental colleges, which do not have their hospitals or whose hospitals do not meet the PM&DC criteria, that they shall be barred to carry out new admission in year 2014-15 until they fulfil the requirement.
_In case of non-compliance following institutions shall be barred from any further admissions for year 2014-15. These colleges include Wah Medical College, Altamash Institute of Dental Medicine; Peshawar Medical College, Peshawar; Frontier Medical College, Dental Section; Bahria University Medical College, Karachi; Foundation University Medical College, Rawalpindi; CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore; Institute of Dentistry, CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore; Jinnah Medical College, Peshawar; Central Park Medical College, Lahore; Continental Medical College, Lahore; Islamabad Medical & Dental College, Islamabad; University College OF Medicine & Dentistry, Lahore; and Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi.
_
*Source: *PMDC issues warning


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Why is cmh mentioned twice?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

SonnenSays said:


> Why is cmh mentioned twice?


Could be a typo.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

What'll become of the students already studying in these instituitions?


----------



## KRRISH (Oct 6, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> What'll become of the students already studying in these instituitions?


Nothing will happen to students its just a warning.. PMDC will stop them to admit new students


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

KRRISH said:


> Nothing will happen to students its just a warning.. PMDC will stop them to admit new students


Oops, didn't pay attention to 'warning'.
Glad the colleges I'm interested in aren't in the list.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

*PMDC warns Medical Colleges with Non-Functional Hospitals!

*_The Pakistan Medical and Dental Council (PMDC) has warned medical and dental colleges not having their 150-bedded functional hospitals will be stopped from offering new admissions in 2014-2015._

_PMDC President Professor Masood Hameed Khan told ‘The News’ on Friday that the Council in its 118th meeting had decided that all colleges, which didn’t have their 150-bedded functional hospitals by December 31, 2012, would be barred from admitting new students in 2013 until they did away with the deficiency._

_“Now, we have asked Wah Medical College, Wah; Altamash Institute of Dental Medicine; Peshawar Medical College, Peshawar; Frontier Medical College’s Dental Section; Bahria University Medical College, Karachi; Foundation University Medical College, Rawalpindi; CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore; Institute of Dentistry, CMH Lahore Medical College, Lahore; Jinnah Medical College, Peshawar; Central Park Medical College, Lahore; Continental Medical College, Lahore; Islamabad Medical & Dental College, Islamabad; University College Of Medicine & Dentistry, Lahore, and Islamic International Medical College, Rawalpindi in their own interest to act upon the December 2012 Council decision and inform us about the progress in this respect. In case of non-compliance, we will stop them from offering admissions in 2014-15,” he said._

_The PMDC president said Al-Razi Medical College, Peshawar; Sahiwal Medical College, Sahiwal; Mohammad Bin Qasim Dental College, Karachi; Bhittai Medical & Dental College, Mirpur Khas; Hashmat Medical & Dental College, Gujrat; Federal Medical College, Islamabad; Mohiuddin Islamic Medical College, Mirpur, Azad Jammu and Kashmir; Abbottabad International Medical College, Abbottabad; Independent Medical College, Faisalabad; Women Medical College, Abbottabad, and Pakistan Red Crescent Medical College, Lahore had already been barred from enrolling new students for failing to fulfil the said requirement._

_He said PMDC won’t compromise the standards of medical and dental education in the country and would continue ensuring the presence of quality medical and dental education system in the country.

_*Source: *PMDC warns medical colleges with non-functional hospitals - thenews.com.pk

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Why is cmh mentioned twice?


CMH is mentioned twice because it has received double warning, one for their MBBS section mentioned as "CMH Lahore Medical College" and, one for their BDS section, mentioned as "Institute of Dentistry, CMH Lahore Medical College".


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah but not much will change. CMH will remain the top pvt med clg of punjab


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Yeah but not much will change. CMH will remain the top pvt med clg of punjab


Hahahahaha yeah.  Top Pvt. Medical College with a NON-FUNCTIONAL HOSPITAL. :? What a joke! :roll:


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Hahahahaha yeah.  Top Pvt. Medical College with a NON-FUNCTIONAL HOSPITAL. :? What a joke! :roll:



Yeah, I know it's sad, but hey, whatcha gonna do about it, eh?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> Yeah, I know it's sad, but hey, whatcha gonna do about it, eh?


Nothing :roll: Honestly, it's *NOT* sad at all. I am glad, PMDC is probing into matters related to quality of medical education. I think all the medical colleges, whether private or government should be scrutinized and, bans should be placed especially on those colleges who have as per PMDC, *"Non Functional Hospitals" *because there is no quality medical education without a quality hospital. And, quality of a hospital isn't judged on how beautifully decorated a hospital is; it is judged on the diverse patient base and, the diversity among the cases that report in a hospital. And, I am glad that an over rated medical college such as *CMH *is finally getting scrutinized. I honestly feel bad for the meritorious students already studying there and, in other colleges mentioned in the above mentioned reports.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Nothing :roll: Honestly, it's *NOT* sad at all. I am glad, PMDC is probing into matters related to quality of medical education. I think all the medical colleges, whether private or government should be scrutinized and, bans should be placed especially on those colleges who have as per PMDC, *"Non Functional Hospitals" *because there is no quality medical education without a quality hospital. And, quality of a hospital isn't judged on how beautifully decorated a hospital is; it is judged on the diverse patient base and, the diversity among the cases that report in a hospital. And, I am glad that an over rated medical college such as *CMH *is finally getting scrutinized. I honestly feel bad for the meritorious students already studying there and, in other colleges mentioned in the above mentioned reports.



I don't think you need to feel bad for them; they and nearly everyone else still thinks that cmh is the best pvt med clg of the province, so that's a nice consolation.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> I don't think you need to feel bad for them; they and nearly everyone else still thinks that cmh is the best pvt med clg of the province, so that's a nice consolation.


Dude, you're very funny and highly illogical.  And, you make the best jokes around. Didn't you read, it has a *NON-FUNCTIONAL *hospital. Either you don't have any idea what medical education is, or you're just making a fool of yourself. Anyways, you're welcome to do that. :thumbsup: *CMH has been hammered down, PERIOD!* 

Anyways, Bye. I should rather not waste my time with troll-ers. BEST OF LUCK FOR YOUR FUTURE!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Dude, you're very funny and highly illogical.  And, you make the best jokes around. Didn't you read, it has a *NON-FUNCTIONAL *hospital. Either you don't have any idea what medical education is, or you're just making a fool of yourself. Anyways, you're welcome to do that. :thumbsup: *CMH has been hammered down, PERIOD!*
> 
> Anyways, Bye. I should rather not waste my time with troll-ers. BEST OF LUCK FOR YOUR FUTURE!



You just wasted your time with a troll. Now you can't take it back.
And you make yourself seem incredibly chilidish and butthurt.


And CMH>>>>>>Shalamar,
Now and forever and ever and ever.

Grow up and stop being such a delusional baby.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

SonnenSays said:


> You just wasted your time with a troll. Now you can't take it back.
> And you make yourself seem incredibly chilidish and butthurt.
> 
> 
> ...


Buahahahahahaha...  That was the *BIGGEST JOKE EVER *by you, Mr. Blind  BYE!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

masterh said:


> Buahahahahahaha...  That was the *BIGGEST JOKE EVER *by you, Mr. Blind  BYE!


bye mr. deaf


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Abiha Butt (Mar 21, 2014)

PMDC is just a drama and nothing else


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Abiha Butt said:


> PMDC is just a drama and nothing else


Pretty much this. 8 years ago they were giving warnings to sheikh zayed only to nationalise it later on.
Doesn't matter how many warnings they give or what people think, CMH is gonna remain the best pvt med clg in Punjab.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

SonnenSays said:


> Pretty much this. 8 years ago they were giving warnings to sheikh zayed only to nationalise it later on.
> Doesn't matter how many warnings they give or what people think, CMH is gonna remain the best pvt med clg in Punjab.


You stick to your opinion and are not swayed, no matter what.
Obvious? I know. Just had to comment.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Feline said:


> You stick to your opinion and are not swayed, no matter what.
> Obvious? I know. Just had to comment.


Convince me otherwise?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

SonnenSays said:


> Convince me otherwise?


Oh, no no. I wouldn't even dream of, trying to turn you against anything you have set your heart on.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Abiha Butt said:


> PMDC is just a drama and nothing else


Spot on. PMDC's itching for it, I say we give it what it deserves. 



SonnenSays said:


> Pretty much this. 8 years ago they were giving warnings to sheikh zayed only to nationalise it later on.
> Doesn't matter how many warnings they give or what people think, CMH is gonna remain the best pvt med clg in Punjab.


I think this is to justify an increase in tuition fees this year or a greater game is in play. CMH being in the list doesn't make sense. It was the first college I set my eyes on. 

And if all these colleges didn't fit the criteria, why recognize them in the first place and make the medical students suffer.


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

***** why u a grade B man?
***** we with the army we aint going nowhere
***** we getting bigger and better
***** we got clinical experience here
***** I hope your college prospers and becomes great 
Now stop comparing and degrading other colleges and just concentrate on being a better doctor 
Low self esteem is very bad for the digestion ya know


----------

